# Thanks to the mods for keeping things friendly!



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

A few minutes ago, I witnessed a series of lightning-quick responses to someone who was being a total jerk.

I want to make sure that the mods know that I, for one, don't see them as dictatorial, abusive, or unjust.  I appreciate the hard work that they do to keep this site friendly _and respectful_!  This place is a tight-knit community that I have hung around for years and I very much enjoy the atmosphere of comraderie that flourishes here.

Ocassionally, someone will totally disregard the feelings and wishes of those around them, thinking that anonimity will help them get away with something.  Ocassionally, these people need to get smacked down.  It is unfortunated, but appreciated.

As happens at these times, I once again find myself venting, but trying to do so constructively.

Thank you, moderators and administrators, for making this a good place to be.

[Edited to remove inappropriate sig]
Sincerely,

Cameron, AKA Rune.


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

*PS*

I also want to thank the thousands of civil participants in this community for being respectful and courteous.

You make it all worth the enormous drain on time

[Edited to remove inappropriate sig]


----------



## Psyduck (Apr 15, 2002)

On behalf of the civil participants, you're welcome 

I agree with you, too!


----------



## Umbran (Apr 15, 2002)

Actually, while supportive, this is perhaps innappropriate.

When a thread is closed, the rule is to not open up the discussion again.  If there's an altercation, and the mods close the thread, you're supposed to drop the subject for a while.   You don't continue to discuss the altercation in public, even if you are approving of the mods.  

Why?  Because you're not giving the other side a chance to cool down.  They can now sit there reading people support the mods but feel they themselves cannot speak.  That's not conducive to resolving bad feelings, and it isn't really fair. 

Let it rest for a while, please.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 15, 2002)

Personally, I do not mind the praise, but I am going to have to move this to [META]

A mod's work is never done


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the sentiments, all!  

I'm going to move the offending threads to the moderator's forum so we can keep the "evidence" but remove the clutter from here.  *crosses fingers* at least I hope I can move them, I've been getting time-out errors lately.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 15, 2002)

We're not opening the topic back up. We're thanking the mods- which I'd like to be a part of right now. 

Thanks mods (and Eric's Grandmother)- this really is a great place the way it is.


----------



## SHARK (Apr 15, 2002)

Greetings!

I completely agree, Rune. The swift and sure action of the moderators keeps this site the interesting and fun place it has always been. Many other places obviously degenerate into rancorous mud-fests. One does not have absolute freedom while attending here. One has to discipline the speech, and follow polite form. While sometimes that may be difficult for all of us, ultimately, it encourages thoughtful discussions that we can all enjoy, even if we disagree with each other.

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

I didn't mean to open fresh wounds, but I was quite angry and found that a post of (well-deserved) appreciation would be a much more constructive method of venting than criticising would have been.

Also, I kind of hoped that other lurkers who might be tempted to be blatantly disrespectful and utterly rude would see that the mods have a good reason for being strict in such situations.

Anyway, I appologize for venting, but not for appreciating the work of the mods.

And, yeah, now that I think about it, I guess it does belong in [Meta] doesn't it?   Sorry about that.

[Edited to remove inappropriate sig]


----------



## Ashtal (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey, glad to help.  That's what they pay me for --

Oh, wait.  

Who are we?  We're the MOD SQUAD!  

Woot, and all that.


----------



## A2Z (Apr 15, 2002)

_"Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
And another one gone, and another one gone 
Another one bites the dust 
Hey, I'm gonna get you too 
Another one bites the dust"_



Seriously though, what was that guy so angry about? I mean his first post was to yell at the moderators. Exactly what reason did he have to be mad anyway?

[Edit: Oh, and two thumbs up to the canuk (and the other mods) from another canuk!]


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 15, 2002)

Just want to add my voice to the chorus.  Morrus, Eric, Piratecat, Nem, Ashtal, Darkness, and all the others -- you folks do a great job, and I appreciate your work!

Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 15, 2002)

Thank you, guys!  I agree; I think our Mods are great.    But then again, I'm prejudiced.



			
				A2Z said:
			
		

> *Seriously though, what was that guy so angry about? I mean his first post was to yell at the moderators. Exactly what reason did he have to be mad anyway?
> *




You want to laugh? If I was going to pick something to get angry about, it wouldn't be this - but to each their own. Please down't start discussing it further in here, though.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10207


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks, all; we aim to please! 



			
				A2Z said:
			
		

> *Oh, and two thumbs up to the canuk (and the other mods) from another canuk!*



_Which of them - Ashtal, right? 'cause angramainyu is also Canadian... _


----------



## A2Z (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks PC. That was sort of funny, in a disturbing sort of way. That's all I'll say about that though.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thanks, all; we aim to please!
> 
> Which of them - Ashtal, right? 'cause angramainyu is also Canadian...  *




Well that was sort of a responce to the "Ashtal, Virtuous Maiden" thread. I got the impression she laid down the law on this thing. Yep. Two canadian mods (I'm not forgetting anyone am I?). I said it before I'll say it again. Us canuks are well on the way to taking over this place.


----------



## pennywiz (Apr 15, 2002)

Whoopee for the MODS exspesially Mr/Mrs Piratecat!


----------



## Ashtal (Apr 15, 2002)

Nah, it was more Nemm than me!


----------



## A2Z (Apr 15, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Nah, it was more Nemm than me! *



In that case can I get a yaaaaaaayyy Nemm!!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Apr 16, 2002)

Ahhh, glad to see people coming to the mods' defence - I witnessed the bizarre exchange too but the thread got closed each time I tried to respond  (probably just as well  ).

Anyway thank-you-very-much-for-being-such-sweet n' sensitive moderators

You guys and gals are the best, keep up the (often) thankless job of keeping this the best dang d20 site around.

Big Cow Hug!!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 18, 2002)

what good are moderators anyway, really?  uh, wait... never mind.  

i give props to the mods who do their best to clean up these boards... i can see it's not an easy job, and that's why i'm glad i just stick to the CC section (never really have any problems there).


----------

